# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศประจำที่ DIAMOND F23 144MHz ของแท้ (ย้ำว่าของแท้ เพราะรุ่นนี้มีของปลอม)

## Import

สายอากาศรอบตัวยอดนิยมรุ่นหนึ่งของ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *F23* เป็นสายอากาศย่านความถี่ 144MHz เกนขยาย 7.8dBi เป็นที่กล่าวขานและล่ำลือมาตั้งแต่อดีตจนถึงปัจจุบัน สินค้าที่ผมขายนี้เป็นของแท้ 100% เพราะนำมาจากตัวแทนของบริษัท DIAMOND โดยตรง ไม่ใช่ของก็อปปี้หรือเลียนแบบที่มีอยู่มากในปัจจุบัน

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกห่อจากโรงงานของ DIAMOND แท้ๆ  (ย้ำว่าของแท้ เพราะรุ่นนี้มีของปลอม)

*รายละเอียดสินค้า*
F23 : 144MHz(2m)
Length : 4.6m / Weight : 1.7kg/
Frequency : 144MHz / Gain:7.8dB / Max.power rating:200W
Impedance : 50ohms / VSWR : Less than 1.5:1 / Rated wind velocity : 50m/sec.
Mast diameter accepted : 30mm to 62mm / Connector:MJ
Type : 3x5/8 wave FRP outershell

*รูปแทน*



*ราคา :* 3,600 บาท สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS แบบทำประกันภัยทั่วประเทศ 450 บาท, EMS แบบธรรมดา 300 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ อนุสรา (หนองคาย) หมายเลข โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040293775TH วันที่ 14/06/54
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพร (ภูเก็ต) หมายเลข โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040293832TH วันที่ 16/06/54
ส่งคุณ ธนาชัย (บางพลี) หมายเลข โลจิสโพสต์ = LA000472946TH วันที่ 11/08/54
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (พังโคน) EMS = EI015291914TH  วันที่ 04/10/54
ส่งคุณ อัสนี (ภูเก็ต) หมายเลข โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040260247TH  วันที่ 24/04/55
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (กำแพงเพชร) หมายเลข โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040263098TH  วันที่ 14/07/55
ส่ง บริษัทซีมิกซ์คอนกรีต (อุดรธานี) EMS = EK637306784TH  วันที่ 20/11/56
ส่งคุณ อดุลวิทย์ (เฉวง) EMS = EK351705546TH  วันที่ 04/12/56
ส่งคุณ นิมิตต์ (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EK489504745TH  วันที่ 23/01/57 (ประกันภัย)
ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489935396TH  วันที่ 11/03/57
ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (เขาสวนกวาง) EMS = EL087428308TH  วันที่ 03/06/57
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.จริญญา (พระพุทธบาท) EMS = EN815351950TH  วันที่ 25/02/58
ส่งคุณ อานุภาพ โดย บริษัท ขนส่ง เอส.พี. ลง ต.นาโพ จ.ชุมพร วันที่ 26/04/61 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัทซีมิกซ์คอนกรีต (อุดรธานี) EMS = EK637306784TH  วันที่ 20/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดุลวิทย์ (เฉวง) EMS = EK351705546TH  วันที่ 04/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิมิตต์ (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EK489504745TH  วันที่ 23/01/57 (ประกันภัย)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489935396TH  วันที่ 11/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (เขาสวนกวาง) EMS = EL087428308TH  วันที่ 03/06/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.จริญญา (พระพุทธบาท) EMS = EN815351950TH  วันที่ 25/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อานุภาพ โดย บริษัท ขนส่ง เอส.พี. ลง ต.นาโพ จ.ชุมพร วันที่ 26/04/61

----------

